# Well, it was nice while it lasted.... Moving again. :(



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

As many of you know, I went through a lot of searching (soul searching and literal searching) to find a new place to move Elle where we wouldn't have some of the complications of our previous boarding situation. I moved her at the beginning of August to a lovely barn! Since that time there have been a lot of improvements!

Elle has...
-gone from shoes on all fours back to barefoot
-gained weight and muscle
-increased her energy

And I've had access to a huge, gorgeous indoor arena, outdoor sand ring, heated tack room, tack cleaning station, heated bathroom, wash stall with hot and cold water, laundry facilities. The barn has been extremely clean, organized, and well run, with an awesome group of people and a mind-blowingly amazing manager overseeing everything.

My only complaint was that Elle has been a tad bit more spooky with her newfound energy, but that's not terrible or surprising, and it was getting better as she settled in.

Well, I was just away from the barn for an entire week, but got a sense from a vague Facebook post, and then a text from my coach, that something major was happening behind the scenes.

Having just survived a three-day festival in my town, that took the entire week of preparation, and tireless work in my store, I was looking forward to going to see Elle last night, but when I got there, the other shoe did indeed drop.

*The place has been sold. The new owner takes over at the start of December. He is bringing a full barn of horses and client horses with him. He needs everyone gone before then.*

The place wasn't even up for sale, but someone approached them with an offer. The owners of the place aren't the people running it, so no one saw it coming. So now we have about 25 people all looking for board in the same area at the same time. It's hard enough to find a spot normally. This is going to be absurd. I've contacted three places I had considered back during the summer. They had space then, but they are now already full.

To complicate matters slightly, Elle is also having breathing trouble again with her allergies, so I'm going to have to put her on daily oral prednisolone again until winter, at least, so I have to find a place willing to do that for me. It certainly rules out anything but thorough full care board.

I was looking at her last night while she munched away happily, tearful and wondering, "What am I going to do with you??"

This is a bad situation.

But the leaves were pretty.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this! If you weren't completely on the other side of the country I'd tell you to bring her to my barn until you find a new place! This is so unfortunate, just when it was going so well. 

Hoping you find something suitable soon!!!


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

@SteadyOn, I don’t want to “like” the post because I feel so badly for you. Encouraging thoughts coming your way and hopes that you find an amazing place for Elle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Call your vet....
They probably know of places unadvertised that can fit your emergent needs...

Sadly, your immediate local marketplace is going to be overwhelmed so go further..
Yes, it means longer to get to "E", but if it gives you a place to have her safely cared for... then that is your first must...good care especially if medication must be administered...and maybe outside or a more open barn environment might be better for "E"....not true pasture board, but really outside a lot every day weather and safe footing permitted.

Although you not want to go back...what about the place you left while you quietly look for another place to call home? 
🐴....


----------



## Lizzie_and_North (Nov 17, 2021)

Sending you well wishes - I can't imagine the frustration.
Best of luck. Things will work itself out, I know it!! ❤


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I am so sorry, what a mess. I'm truly hoping the best for you and Elle. Maybe a further distance away until you can find something better.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, that just purely BITES! I'm so sorry you're going to have to move again but these things happen for a reason. There's something better waiting for you, you just haven't found it yet.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks all! Yeah, it is NOT fun.

Appreciate all the suggestions! To answer a few questions...

As far as relocating... I'm already driving 45 minutes each way to this place, so I can't realistically move her farther away, or I'll never get to see her.

My horse's vet is one of the most hands-off people ever (which suits us okay-ish-ly for now) but probably wouldn't have suggestions. She's had trouble even figuring out where to put her own horses!

Moving her back where she was is a possibility, but I'd consider it a last resort. Issues there:
-indoor arena tiny, cluttered, spooky, not maintained. Elle hates it and I hate riding her in it.
-insufficient bedding and Elle was getting sores on her hock and elbow
-needs shoes on all fours in summer due to coarse footing -- but that wouldn't be an issue over the winter, if we went back temporarily

Thankfully I'm going to see a place this afternoon that is literally around the corner from her current place, and that somehow hasn't already gotten booked up with the tide of relocators. As in, it's so close I could walk her there in under 10 minutes (if she isn't a pill about it). Cross all your fingers and toes for us!!!

If she weren't so old I'd consider free leasing her temporarily or something if nothing good comes up, to take some of this pressure off, but I worry about a multitude of things with that, so it's unlikely.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

That is SO heartbreaking! Just when things were going so well! Any chance your former share boarder can come up with something near her? It would be kind of far away, but just until you can find something.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

knightrider said:


> That is SO heartbreaking! Just when things were going so well! Any chance your former share boarder can come up with something near her? It would be kind of far away, but just until you can find something.


Unfortunately the place I was is still the best/only option in that area! Sigh!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, how frustrating and stressful all at the same time. Is the new owner willing to keep _anyone_ as a boarder? Can you offer him enough money to make it worth his while to say yes?

Hope a good solution is found quickly!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

egrogan said:


> Oh, how frustrating and stressful all at the same time. Is the new owner willing to keep _anyone_ as a boarder? Can you offer him enough money to make it worth his while to say yes?
> 
> Hope a good solution is found quickly!


I know who the new guy is and unfortunately it's not someone I like or want to work with at all. Most of the people at the barn are of the same mind, too. Also he and my coach have bad (professional) history.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh no, what an awful mess. I hope you find a good situation soon.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Not what I wanted or expected to hear in such a short time at this barn. 

I’m no help but I will ask how close are you to U.S. border that it might be possible to find a place in the U.S.? Or would there be too much red tape even if that were possible?

Sending good thoughts for a good outcome very soon💐💐


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

What is happening to the new owner’s old place? Is it close enough to you to board? Is anyone taking it over?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

updownrider said:


> What is happening to the new owner’s old place? Is it close enough to you to board? Is anyone taking it over?


Yep, and a lot of the boarders are heading that way! Sadly it's an hour away from me, and more than I can afford.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

That is so hard. Exactly the same thing happened to me last Spring. The place was not for sale and someone with a ton of money waltzed in and made an offer they couldn't refuse and it was sold in days. Even worse, 4 other barns were closing at about the same time. So many people looking!

I asked the BO for a letter of recommend which helped me in interviewing for a new place. There are several FB pages for regional boarding and all things Equine in my area so I joined them and asked for suggestions. In two days I had 4 places to look at.

How stressful to be working and having to look for a new place at the same time. Maybe consider a private barn with no arena for the winter that will care for her the way you need and then you can continue to look?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is really difficult especially for it to be so sudden. I hope you find a good place, and a better one that can suit both of your needs. How did the visit go to the other place 10mins away?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's the lowdown on the one around the corner from the current place:

-Former therapy/rescue barn
-Big and open stalls and aisles, clean and bright
-Small but very useable indoor arena. Much smaller than at the current place but much better than at our old place.
-No outdoor arena
-Big hilly turnout paddocks
-Fields for hacking
-Not a lesson barn and owner of the place doesn't ride her horses. Has a small handful of quiet boarders who don't ride that much.
-About 14 hours of turnout a day!
-Full care
-Literally around the corner from the current barn, so I wouldn't even need trailering to move there
-Can have any instructor, vet, farrier, whatever, come in
-Willing to administer Elle's medication provided she isn't an idiot about it
-Full feeding program included, and flexible on what to feed
-$650 flat per month
-45 minute drive
-Driveway is sometimes a nightmare in the winter so I might not be able to go there on awful weather days -- not that I'd necessarily want to do that anyhow
-Finding a part boarder would likely be difficult
-Owner/manager seems nice but very particular. Not someone I'd want to make upset.

All of that sounds great and we seemed to get on well. I don't know how much she actually wants a boarder though. She said she wasn't planning to have another one until the spring, but obviously she is willing to entertain the idea or she would have just told me no. It's a very similar situation to the place I looked at in June. They don't really NEED another person, and have to give some thought to whether or not they want the extra work over the winter. I told her I'd like to come there but I await her answer! I won't hold my breath though.

There's another place that I looked at earlier this year, that thinks she might be able to fit us in, as she's retiring a schoolie. Here's the situation there:

-Active lesson barn with many clients
-Nice indoor arena with a real roof, and low dust fibre footing
-Heated lounge
-Lots of tack storage
-Barn is rather dark, but has high ceilings and good air flow
-Stalls are an okay size
-Board is $680ish a month and they charge holding fees for farriers and some extras for little odds and ends. Blankets and all the regular day to day is included. They're willing to syringe the oral prednisolone but there's probably be an extra fee for it.
-Full feeding program, and happy to add supplements and whatnot
-The owner has more people looking for part boards than horses available, so I could probably get someone quickly, which would save me significant $$ and make sure Elle is getting enough exercise. Movement is good at her age!!!
-Turnout is only about 6-7 hours and the paddocks are small. She's only been getting about that much turnout at the current place anyhow, but the paddocks are at least a little nicer. Having more rides and stimulation though would probably help
-Boarders are required to have a weekly lesson, BUT, as long as each boarded horse is getting a weekly lesson paid for by someone, it doesn't have to be me. So if I had a part boarder for her, we could each do a biweekly lesson and she'd be fine with that.
-Does not normally allow outside coaches but could make an exception if it's not super frequent. She's also interested in having someone come in periodically to do some dressage work with the students so that might actually work out well with my coach, because she'd be perfect for that.
-I also have the option of having Elle used in some lessons in exchange for a reduction in board, so that could be an option instead of a part boarder, depending
-The outdoor arena isn't great, but there are trails for hacking and lots of people who like to head out together, so that could be nice
-Only 30 minutes away!!!!

I think I'd prefer option one, and if it comes up I'll say yes. But option two isn't too bad either, and if I'm unhappy there over the winter, I can just look again in the spring when there is likely to be more availability. I may be away for a stretch of 2-3 weeks this January, too, so having Elle ridden while I'm gone would be a good thing.

There's also a totally new place I'm probably going to see tomorrow night, but it's a total unknown and if either of these places gets back with a yes in the meantime, I feel like I should just agree to avoid losing out.

Cross all your fingers and toes for us, my friends!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Options are good! Hopefully one will confirm they have space soon.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaand... I just confirmed with Option B and send Option A a nice message saying I'd love to touch base again in the spring. I think going into winter, with how brutal it can be here, the shorter drive would be reason enough to take the closer place for now.

Is it perfection for us? No. Will we live?? Heck yes, haha. Now to just arrange trailering!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I like option B for you because of the possibility of a part boarder. It seems like you can even be picky of a part boarder which is nice.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The only part of "B" is you are told you can _*possibly*_ have a part-boarder....
So, the boarder has to meet *your* criteria and is your choice _*not*_ the barns.

I would *NOT* put Elle to a lesson program....absolutely not.
You lose to much control of who, when and for the reduction in cost good luck riding your horse is how some "partial-board exchange" works....nope, nope and more nope!
And if none of the ones looking to partial board meet _your_ criteria, you just saddled yourself with a larger bill and forced to take a lesson minimum.....
Not sure you will find being in a busy lesson barn situation enjoyable.
Do not leave any of your things their and expect them to be untouched. IF you not want it touched or used...take it home or padlock needed.
I would not stop the look, cause after what you have had currently and prior it is a large adjustment when to me "busy lesson program" means finding time to ride when the indoor is not utilized for lesson riders really can crimp what you want & need to do...
Keep searching.....that is my strong suggestion.

If option "A" was still available, .....
That would of been where I would of landed myself.
_You seem pretty easy to get along with...make sure you not get your rights stomped on where you decided to go._ That be you and Elle....and any other animals joining you. 
🐴...


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I intend to just keep her to myself the first month, and get the lay of the land before I make any decisions on whether I want a part boarder, and whom, etc. If things seem hinky with that, or I don't like the students or instructor, I'll keep her to myself until the spring. It's only a few months and I can always look again if it sucks. The barn seems to have very low turnover of boarders and students, so I take that as a good sign. Ultimately though, I can't continue paying nearly a thousand a month for her, which is what it's been costing me where she is after board, gas ($$$$!), meds, etc. I think this will be a good temporary solution, at minimum. I'm always Elle's advocate but I have to look out for myself as well, and continuing indefinitely with no one to help share the cost -- and keep Elle fit -- is not sustainable so that's something I have to look at through an unfortunately financial lens. Elle also has a history of being a stellar lesson horse for many different levels, and not losing her training or her spark along the way. I wouldn't put her through that, obviously, but I think having some extra rides from someone less far along in their riding would be water off a duck's back to her, as long as they're not a jerk.

I did receive a nice reply from Option A and she said the door should still be open in the spring if I decide to move her again then!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm so glad that you found a place so easily. It wasn't as hard as you had feared. I think that place B sounds fine and the financial help is nice if you find someone suitable.

I feel lucky with the place that I landed at with my girls. I never thought that I would have someone else ride my horses but I did relent and a nice young girl that is a good rider is helping me out with Novia by putting one ride a week on her. Also, an older woman is interested in riding Laela a couple of times a week and she's also a good rider. I can't be out there every day and my girls need the exercise too. Good thing the folks that own the place just bought it last year, it makes me confidant that they'll be there for a while.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

@horselovinguy I said I liked option B because of the possibilities. I never assumed that the OP would lose control of her horse. In every post the OP has made, and not just in this thread, it is clear she puts her horse first.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh I totally get wanting to advise caution after seeing what Kalraii and some others have gone through! Rest assured though, I have no intention of letting myself get sidelined and my horse overused. One upside of having to keep frickin’ moving is that I won’t be afraid to do it again 😂


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

@updownrider .... I wasn't finger pointing at you or anyone.
I actually wrote that totally from _my own experience...._
Yes, steady advocates for her horse and herself as it should and needs to be...
Yup, the first move is the hardest, after that it becomes easy.... Same as selling the first horse is like ripping the heart from your chest.... Its never "easy" but easier the ones that come after your first....at least for me. I've never again given all my heart to a horse...the pain and memories more than 40 years later still rip me apart.

I had a 17.1 OTTB, jet black and gorgeous...
He was more horse than I could handle alone with limited riding time and needed huge holes filled in in his training as I've written of before.
Board was more than I could afford so he went on half-board and paid his way being a lesson horse for the upper riders who could also help fill in gaps as they also learned.
What started as max of 5x a week ridden. I lesson a day 3 lesson flat, 2 times jump got crazy when the students found what he was to ride he became overworked....
When one of the kids 1/2 leased* my* horse along with lesson board....told me I had no right to ride *my* horse...
I blew a gasket.
I pulled him from the barn in 1/2 hour of time with one phone call ....they came, loaded him and my tack trunk and all horse things and left.
I also resigned my job so they also lost the B/M and worker who filled in for any and all positions and did the work of many by myself..

_So, my comment is from first-hand knowledge of what can happen if you not stay firmly on top of the situation._
🐴...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

IF Elle has arthritis and is older, do really want a bunch of different kids bouncing around and yanking on her? Is she lame ? Also if she is having breathing issues do you want her worked hard like a lesson horse ? 
It is difficult to find reliable boarding. I hope you find someplace you are happy with and is a good fit for your horse.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

stevenson said:


> IF Elle has arthritis and is older, do really want a bunch of different kids bouncing around and yanking on her? Is she lame ? Also if she is having breathing issues do you want her worked hard like a lesson horse ?
> It is difficult to find reliable boarding. I hope you find someplace you are happy with and is a good fit for your horse.


I’m lucky in that her arthritis is very mild and not acute. She gets previcox to help keep her limber, which in turn helps keep her very fit, which in turn supports her joints. Her stamina is awesome, and she was being ridden six times a week, WTC and lateral work, before our most recent move. It’s tough to even get her to break a sweat.

Her breathing trouble is purely an issue with environmental allergies, and is completely controlled by the prednisolone. Her current trouble is 100% my fault for stopping it before the weather got cold enough for the allergens to take a rest for the winter. She turns into super-horse on the prednisolone! Zero phlegm, zero coughing, lots of energy. It’s also low dust fibre footing in the arena at this place.

My greater preference is for a part boarder, absolutely. My concern though is that a part boarder’s riding times might interfere too much with my own use of Elle. I loved my part boarder at the last place but she often took a combination of days that made things very tricky at my end, and it changed every week. Whereas if I went with Elle being used in say two lesson nights a week or something, it could be much more consistent timing that I can work with. Whatever I decide on, I’ll be sure to do drop-ins unannounced to see how she’s used, and put a stop to anything I don’t like. 

I talked to the owner about all this back when I met her in June and got a really good vibe from her. I’m optimistic but my eyes will definitely be wide open!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think option one would be better, but it's good you're not just looking into one place. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

PoptartShop said:


> I think option one would be better, but it's good you're not just looking into one place. Fingers crossed!


If I had a lot more money and a lot more time than I do, Option A would likely be ideal and I'd just go for it. Unfortunately I still have to face the reality that if we go there, it'll continue costing me nearly $1000 a month and I'll barely get to ride her or see her, with no real hope of finding an appropriate person to share any costs. Option B gives me the advantages of being closer to my place, being more affordable, being a safer drive during our horrendous winters, and ensuring Elle gets the exercise she needs instead of sitting around like a potato when I'm too busy to get out much. And it seems like a decent, professional place with a good group of people.

Also all the golden oldie horses there look incredible, which is great to see!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

And again, I'll move in the spring if it's a bad fit. But I think it's an excellent winter solution!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

SteadyOn said:


> I’m lucky in that her arthritis is very mild and not acute. She gets previcox to help keep her limber, which in turn helps keep her very fit, which in turn supports her joints. Her stamina is awesome, and she was being ridden six times a week, WTC and lateral work, before our most recent move. It’s tough to even get her to break a sweat.
> 
> Her breathing trouble is purely an issue with environmental allergies, and is completely controlled by the prednisolone. Her current trouble is 100% my fault for stopping it before the weather got cold enough for the allergens to take a rest for the winter. She turns into super-horse on the prednisolone! Zero phlegm, zero coughing, lots of energy. It’s also low dust fibre footing in the arena at this place.
> 
> ...


I hope it all works out for you ! Good luck.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I keep reading the "$1,000 a month" part and wondering what kind of property you could buy for an extra $1,000 a month! Of course if you had her at home you wouldn't have an arena and all the social benefits of being at a barn but dang that would be a good investment.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

newtrailriders said:


> I keep reading the "$1,000 a month" part and wondering what kind of property you could buy for an extra $1,000 a month! Of course if you had her at home you wouldn't have an arena and all the social benefits of being at a barn but dang that would be a good investment.


Haha, i hear ya!! Our area has been in a crazy real estate bubble for a while now, alas. Probably part of the reason this barn has decided to sell — while prices are still high. Sadly our grubby little backyard with its storage tent and single birch tree wouldn’t do much for a horse.  And anything else aaaain’t gonna happen here!

Buuut… cross all your digits for me, friends, as I’m actually seeing a THIRD option tonight. It’s a hail Mary pass… and i feel like describing it at all would jinx it… but it could be exactly what we need. If they can actually take us. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee…


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

SteadyOn said:


> Oh I totally get wanting to advise caution after seeing what Kalraii and some others have gone through! Rest assured though, I have no intention of letting myself get sidelined and my horse overused. One upside of having to keep frickin’ moving is that I won’t be afraid to do it again 😂


Don't do it. All I gotta say. And even if you lock your tack up, they'll just use other tack. I would prefer a sharer over part-lesson compromise and never in hells with a horse Elles age. I got away with it because Katie was younger. She's adaptable but I can see the worry on her when a stranger gets on and how she tenses. That soft mouth I've worked sooo hard to develop disappears within seconds.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Glad you have options! I actually thought Option B was most promising. I'd worry about a BO that is described as "very particular". To me, that is a red flag. And I agree that sharing Elle works out well for you so why not... we use Harley for lessons and it's good for him. The kids who ride him do mostly trot work with a tiny bit of canter. He's experienced enough to take it all in stride. He is not allowed to jump, that's all. Would I let someone else teach lessons on Harley? Probably not. But if you trust the BO and watch them ride a few times, it might turn out to be ok. 

Let us know about Option C! This is like a reality show (taking out the popcorn)!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Just got back form looking at Option C, which is beautiful and perfect. I won't say too much about it beyond that, as I don't know yet if they'll take us. There's someone ahead of us on the waiting list, so they have to check with that person first. They said they would let me know by Monday, either way.

I hope I find out ASAP as I feel awful that Option B will have been holding a last-minute spot for us, very kindly, but I also don't want to pass up something that would be ideal. I feel rotten about possibly having to give Option B only a week's notice that we're NOT coming after all, but I also have to look out for my and Elle's interests. I suppose it's maybe mitigated slightly by the fact that Option B wasn't actively looking for a boarder and didn't think they had room -- they were just able to figure out how to make it work.

Gaaaaahhh this is haaaaarrrd!!!!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Still waiting to hear. And my anxiety is leading to some pretty spectacular catastrophizing.

“What if Option C says yes, and then I tell Option B no, and irritate them, and THEN Option C changes their minds and I have nowhere?”

Man I do NOT like this. Just want it done, already!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Steady, you sound so much like me and my anxiety at not knowing. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Right, I have an update!!!

But this situation refuses to be anything but absurdly complicated. 😂 😭

Option C -- the best option -- has gotten back to me with a yes. I am over the moon. It's perfect. I will describe Option C once I'm less exhausted, and once it all feels a bit more real.

They can take me on the 10th of November, but not earlier than that. Should be fine, right? Since I have until November 30 to move from the current barn?

Well, no, I found out today. I do not have until then. I only have until the 1st or 2nd of November because everyone will be GONE by then and Elle would be the only horse. And no one wants that. While I suppose I could technically dig my heels in in this situation and say "but you SAID"... I will not. No one will be happy.

So now I'm faced with figuring out where to park my horse for ten days where she can have some other company, to bridge that gap. And potentially having to pay for trailering twice in under two weeks. I have some feelers out, and I'm sure we'll sort it out shortly, but...

What a stupid mess. But YAAAAAAAAYYY to amazing new perfect barn!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Go to Option C, the perfect place to go to and level with them....
Elle is going to be in quarantine anyway so maybe although it will be a stall-less situation, maybe a t/o with you using your t/o blankets will be all to tide you over till that stall is prepared...
Then again, maybe another "miracle" shall happen and a stall open this week for you....  
I for one will be sending hurrying thoughts of sanity to return and a homecoming smooth to arrive for you.
🐴.....


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> Go to Option C, the perfect place to go to and level with them....
> Elle is going to be in quarantine anyway so maybe although it will be a stall-less situation, maybe a t/o with you using your t/o blankets will be all to tide you over till that stall is prepared...
> Then again, maybe another "miracle" shall happen and a stall open this week for you....
> I for one will be sending hurrying thoughts of sanity to return and a homecoming smooth to arrive for you.
> 🐴.....


Would do, but the issue is that the owners of Option C are away until the 10th, not that the stall isn't available. They aren't comfortable introducing a new herd member while they're away and someone else is barn sitting -- which is a responsible decision that I can totally respect!

I just got off the phone with the place I used to board at, and she's more than happy to take Elle for just that short gap if needed. I think that could actually work very well. Elle won't stress much since it's a place she already knows, and I know she'll be treated well there during her stay! It's all coming together... in a very silly way, but together all the same! 

Those sane and smoothing thoughts must be helping, keep 'em coming!! <3


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyhow, now that I've been sent the boarding agreement and everything seems like it's actually HAPPENING and I'm hopefully not jinxing it...

Option C
Beautiful little hobby boarding farm with just a handful of horses and stalls
Small but immaculately clean and dry paddocks with shelters
Everything new new new and clean and organized
Customized forage-first feeding program, with hay for them 24/7
Will feed supplements/meds too
Any vet, farrier, coach that I want
No in-house lesson program to work around
Stunning indoor arena with a real roof -- and screened-in windows in the summer
Huge new tack lockers
Turnout all day every day, only brought in at night or in extreme weather
Blanketing etc all included
New soft-stall mats
Wash stall with hot and cold water
Laundry
Nice outdoor arena too -- not huge, but very usable and on high and dry ground
No hacking on the grounds, but there are apparently nice public trails nearby
35-40 minute drive, easy and safe and mostly a straight shot on a well-maintained highway
Very reasonable price

Nobody pinch me, because if I'm dreaming, I don't want to wake up!


----------



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

It is not a good idea to let somebody ride your horse or be use as a lesson horse when you are boarding your horse. That is a lot of risk on your horse or perhaps they could abuse your horse.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

krisadreyer said:


> It is not a good idea to let somebody ride your horse or be use as a lesson horse when you are boarding your horse. That is a lot of risk on your horse or perhaps they could abuse your horse.


It is if you trust the people. Gets my horse more enrichment and exercise than I can provide with my busy schedule. Yes it CAN be bad, but it can also be very helpful in the right circumstances.

As it stands though, it'll just be me riding her at this place. I will probably eventually look for a part-boarder for maybe two rides a week, but there's no rush and I would never take someone on whom I didn't vet thoroughly first, or who didn't give me a GREAT feeling.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Move #1 was today! Went pretty smoothly, and she is currently on outdoor board for two weeks in a lovely big paddock.

We nearly had a wreck loading her though. One of those freak accidents -- that only horses can manage -- happened. As she was coming up the ramp behind me, she sniffed the divider and the ring of her halter caught on the pin that secures the bum bar. She was stuck and panicked and pulled back. Fortunately the noseband of her halter broke before anyone or anything was hurt. After that, she needed to cool her brain off for a few minutes while we scrounged for another halter. Surprisingly, she walked straight on during attempt two, despite the trailer having attacked her.

After that, it was all pretty smooth. She was eager as heck when we got to the new place, and practically dragged me around. She got parked briefly in a stall, with a gelding she used to live with in the stall next to her. He sang her love songs while a couple of the other horses moving in got settled, and once they were okay, she was put out in a field with two other horses that also just moved from the place we left. They were never turned out together there, but at least they had sort of seen each other around. They cantered around together for a few seconds, then completely ignored each other and grazed as if they'd been there forever.

In fact, the only drama was from her lovelorn gelding buddy, who has been there for months now. He screamed at her from two paddocks away, and did a little tantrum-dance that saw him trying to leap and buck, and fall flat on his side. He seemed all right, thankfully.

And... Now we get to do it all again in two weeks. Hopefully without snagging a halter on the trailer. Geeeeeez.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

So, I found out, when I moved Elle this weekend, that she was getting SIX CUPS A DAY of a very high calorie, sugary grain at the place we left. And this was after they "cut it in half" when I asked them to, because she was being too reactive and weird. No wonder she never seemed to "settle in."

Well, at the current temporary boarding place, she's on just forage and a balancer again, thank goodness. But she's only been there three days, so it's going to take a while, I think, for that "kid in a candy shop" energy to subside a little. Plus the prednisolone (which has totally eliminated her cough, yay!) seems to give her more spunk. At least she's out on 24/7 turnout, until our next move on the 12th, so hopefully being outside full time right now will take some of the edge off.

At least, I was hoping all these things when I went out there to try my first ride at this place. And here's how that went:

Me: Elle seems a little spicy. Oh well, I'll lunge some energy off.
20 minutes running in circles... still too hyper.
Hop on to attempt a ride... still too hyper.
Hop off and free-lunge for 10 minutes... still too hyper.
Take her for a walk to cool down, even though she's barely broken a sweat... still too hyper.
Turn her out... canters circles around the field.

And this is with 24/7 turnout right now. I mean, I'm glad she doesn't know she's 25, but some days she drinks a little too deeply at the fountain of youth.

Needless to say, the "riding lesson" I had booked for Thursday morning is now going to be my coach getting on her for a tune-up ride instead. And this is a horse who is normally safe enough for children and beginners. Looking forward to getting my girl back once all the dust settles... Sigh.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

“….some days she drinks a little too deeply at the fountain of youth”…

That made me laugh out loud AND wish I could have some of what she’s having!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

